# is it possible to install win 7 on tablet pc with Android OS ?



## Hesam (May 4, 2012)

Hi friends...

Nice to join on this site to speak with you.......

I buy a tablet that have these details :

CPU : 1.5Ghz

Memory: 1gb DDR3 

Storage Device Standrad: 4GB

OS: Google Android 2.3

I really like to install win 7 OS on my tablet.......

is it possible ?

and if is it possible how can i install win 7 on my tablet ?


----------



## Hesam (May 4, 2012)

Oh i setup win 7 upgrade advisor on my tablet andt it say that is it possible to install win 7 on my tablet........

Know how can I install Win 7 on my tablet ?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

i doubt you can install win7 but what tablet do you have?


----------

